# What happened to bsdstats.org?



## pkubaj (Mar 21, 2011)

I tried to reach the website about a week ago and it was unavailable at the time. But now, I've also tried to enter it and it's still off, furthermore the error is the same as before. However, bsdstats package reports my data successfully. Does anyone know what's happened?


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm not sure what's going on, but the person to contact is Marc G. Fournier at scrappy at hub.org.


----------



## hedgehog (Mar 21, 2011)

It's up and working at the moment. Google have logged the error in the cache :]


> ERROR !!
> 
> an e-mail has been sent to the staff
> we are sorry for this problem


----------



## Alt (Mar 21, 2011)

Recently it was not working for me too. But right now it seems to be ok


----------



## pkubaj (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, it seems to work now, but when I created the topic, it didn't.


----------

